# First Run Through



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I do most of my training in little bits and pieces so Flip has never had any kind of actual run-through before. I figured I needed to see how he would handle putting everything together - our biggest issue right now isn't the actual exercises, it's the between exercises that he starts to act up. I thought he handled this well though. Although we had done 20 minutes of utility work before I decided to try this, so he wasn't at full energy level (not sure I'm ready to try that yet!). I obviously am not good at setting up a tripod, so a lot got cut off, but enough of it is there to get the idea. I deleted the heeling b/c I have lots of heeling video of him already and I didn't want this to be too long to load.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

GRRRRRRRRRReat!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Yay! Go flip!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He looks really good Jodie--I want to come train with you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He really looks good


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

He is looking really good!! Looks like he has really nice fronts!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he's really looking great!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Adorable! Great job.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice job by both team members.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip keeps thinking that if I release him from the exercise, that means he is free to run around and go for joy rides and marking sprees. So I was practicing keeping him with me going from one exercise to the next. My other dogs I do a total release with, allow them to do whatever they want to do (Colby always dances on his rear legs) between exercises, but at least at this point, I think not giving Flip a full release and instead praising while he's sitting at heel and then heeling him to the next exercise will be best.

I keep having visions of Flip running around the ring between exercises and marking the ring gates. A good way to be NOT well liked by your fellow competitors.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Flip keeps thinking that if I release him from the exercise, that means he is free to run around and go for joy rides and marking sprees. So I was practicing keeping him with me going from one exercise to the next. My other dogs I do a total release with, allow them to do whatever they want to do (Colby always dances on his rear legs) between exercises, but at least at this point, I think not giving Flip a full release and instead praising while he's sitting at heel and then heeling him to the next exercise will be best.
> 
> I keep having visions of Flip running around the ring between exercises and marking the ring gates. A good way to be NOT well liked by your fellow competitors.


It took a very long time for me to trust that Titan would not do the same. So we were always at the next exercise and ready before the judge. It works for us. I also know what you are looking for so watch your head. Some judges up here will take that for leading the dog even though I know you are not....Can't wait for you guys to be started!
M


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I also know what you are looking for so watch your head. Some judges up here will take that for leading the dog M


 
_THIS_ is why I post videos everywhere. I need more eyes and knowledge than what I have. What part are you talking about? Fronts? Or something else?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> _THIS_ is why I post videos everywhere. I need more eyes and knowledge than what I have. What part are you talking about? Fronts? Or something else?


When you sent Flip on the ROH watch your head nod and then when he came back into you your head is pretty far down and on the finish I used to watch Titan come in on the fronts until I had a couple judges hit me for it and now I look up. It actually helps on the fronts. You don't get sucked into leaning into a bad front. Ask yourself this. Will you be able to see the judge on the signal exercises on the front with your head down that low..
MORE LATER when I get home..LOL!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks, I knew I still had too much head movement on the fronts, one of the many things we need to work on still, but didn't even notice on the send.

I forgot to ask my most important question, would you take off anything on the drop on recall? Not the front and finish part, just the drop part. It's one of the "biggies" we've been working on, I just started totally redoing the way I train it on Saturday night.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Flip looks like he has matured quite a bit and it appeared as though he didn't want to take off for some crazy fun because he was having fun with training. I will have to remember the head position too on fronts. Ya'll are going to be great in the ring.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Thanks, I knew I still had too much head movement on the fronts, one of the many things we need to work on still, but didn't even notice on the send.
> 
> I forgot to ask my most important question, would you take off anything on the drop on recall? Not the front and finish part, just the drop part. It's one of the "biggies" we've been working on, I just started totally redoing the way I train it on Saturday night.


I had to turn the volume way up to hear you. Careful on your timing on saying Flip's name and the drop command. Make sure it is one breath, otherwise from what I seen it looked good. You know for most people I would never even mention those things but I know what you want with him and who you have to beat.. you have to be sharp to beat our very nice friend!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Never knew that you were not supposed to look down on fronts... Good to know! 

I think Flip looks great! I also think I am going to have to do the same thing with Mira, no being released until the whole thing is over!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The problem isn't the looking down during the front itself, it's what comes before or after that. If you are looking at your dog when you call him, you'd have to drop your head while he's coming in, and you technically shouldn't be moving your head that much. Same thing if you're waiting for the judge to give you a signal finish (always given on signals and sometimes on drop on recall) - you'd have to pick your head back up to see the signal.

With my dogs I usually have my head tilted slightly down but follow my dog in with my eyes instead of my whole head. There's nothing against any kind of eye movement. I'm just not quite there with Flip yet, his fronts aren't strong enough yet to cue just off my eyes, but we're working on it and should be there soon.


----------

